# How to play Jazz & Rock Licks on a Hammond Organ - by Keith Appleton



## keithappleton (Dec 10, 2011)

Hope these are useful to you:



http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL0A455BF0C61CD58F&feature=view_all


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Very easy to follow and understand. I wish I had these back in the '70s when I had a Hammond.


----------

